# Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven



## Habanero (25. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem es letztes Jahr im Herbst leider doch nicht geklappt hat, werde ich nun an Pfingsten endlich meine Eltern in Cux mal wieder besuchen.
Da ich da natürlich auch ein paar Fische an den Haken bekommen möchte, aber als blutiger Anfänger überhaupt keinen Plan habe wie und wo und womit ich da am besten was erwischen könnte, habe ich diesen Thread mal durchforstet und die gesammelten Infos in eine Tabelle gepackt, um mir einen Überblick zu verschaffen.
Es wäre toll wenn diejenigen, die sich in der Ecke auskennen, mal drüber schauen könnten und Bescheid sagen, wenn evtl. noch was zu ergänzen wäre oder irgendwo totaler Quatsch drin steht.
Danke |supergri

Tschüss Sven


----------



## derporto (25. April 2010)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven*

nette tabelle, gute übersicht. und prinzipiell auch fast durchgehend richtig. allerdings benötigst du im hafengebiet keine 200g-bleie. nur bei außergewöhnlichen verhältnissen musst du bis auf 200g hochgehen. in den meisten fällem liegst du mit 60-120g richtig. zumal es vorallem auf butt und dorsch selten von nachteil sein kann, wenn das blei ein wenig "rollt" und dem watti damit ein wenig bewegung verleiht. mein plädoyer daher: lieber ein bisschen zu leicht, als zu schwer. allgemein zum buttangeln in der nordsee kann ich außerdem sagen: "schmückmaterial" wie floatin-perlen, spinnerblättchen und leuchtperlen bieten eher nachteile als vorteile. in der nordsee sollte dieses beiwerk möglichst aufs minimum reduziert, oft sogar ganz weggelassen werden.eine adäquate erklärung für dieses phänomen habe ich leider nicht. dies beruht einzig auf eigenen erfahrungen, tipps von ortsansässigen anglern und berichten von dort angelnden freunden und bekannten.


----------



## hans albers (26. April 2010)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven*

moin ...

war noch nicht vor ort,
finde aber die idee mit der tabelle gut.

hilft mir das nächste mal auch weiter...

greetz

lars


----------



## Habanero (27. April 2010)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven*

Hi derporto,



derporto schrieb:


> allerdings benötigst du im hafengebiet keine 200g-bleie. nur bei außergewöhnlichen verhältnissen musst du bis auf 200g hochgehen. in den meisten fällem liegst du mit 60-120g richtig. zumal es vorallem auf butt und dorsch selten von nachteil sein kann, wenn das blei ein wenig "rollt" und dem watti damit ein wenig bewegung verleiht. mein plädoyer daher: lieber ein bisschen zu leicht, als zu schwer.



danke für den Tip, klingt auf jeden Fall logisch. 
Werde ich dann mal in die Tabelle aufnehmen.



derporto schrieb:


> allgemein zum buttangeln in der nordsee kann ich außerdem sagen: "schmückmaterial" wie floatin-perlen, spinnerblättchen und leuchtperlen bieten eher nachteile als vorteile. in der nordsee sollte dieses beiwerk möglichst aufs minimum reduziert, oft sogar ganz weggelassen werden.eine adäquate erklärung für dieses phänomen habe ich leider nicht. dies beruht einzig auf eigenen erfahrungen, tipps von ortsansässigen anglern und berichten von dort angelnden freunden und bekannten.



Mist, d.h. meine ganzen schönen Weihnachtsbaumschmuck-Buttsysteme, die ich mir schon gekauft habe, kann ich zuhause lassen?! :c
Gibt's denn eigentlich überhaupt fertige System ohne den Klimbim dran oder bindest Du die selber?

Tschüss Sven


----------



## Habanero (27. April 2010)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven*

Hi Lars,



hans albers schrieb:


> moin ...
> 
> war noch nicht vor ort,
> finde aber die idee mit der tabelle gut.
> ...



prima, das freut mich. |supergri

Ich werde dann mal, sofern noch ein bisschen mehr Feedback kommt, irgendwann noch eine aktualisierte Version posten.

Tschüss Sven


----------



## derporto (27. April 2010)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven*

nunja, deine teuer gekauften buttsysteme musst du natürlich nicht komplett zu hause lassen. such dir am besten die raus, die mit dem wenigsten schmückwerk auskommen. meine nordsee-systeme knüpfe ich mir in der regel selber. da sie ohne viel klimbim auskommen sind sie auch relativ einfach selber zu knüpfen. ich fische meistens mit abschließendem tropfenblei und watti am seitenarm. fängig ist aber auch eine ganz einfache montage mit länglich-rundem inline-blei auf der hauptleine und einem normalen butt-vorfach als abschluss. also ein system, dass man ohne viel zeitaufwand direkt am wasser herstellen kann. bin damit immer gut gefahren.


----------



## Habanero (30. April 2010)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven*

Hi derporto,

danke für die Montagetips. 
Ich versuche gerade sie mir vorzustellen, bin aber noch leicht verwirrt. |uhoh:
Bei der Montage mit dem Inline-Blei sitzt dann das Blei vor dem Vorfach? Normalerweise hängt man da doch unten das Blei dran oder?!
Und das mit dem Tropfenblei blicke ich leider auch nicht so ganz. Seitenarm anknoten ist ja noch klar. Aber wo kommt dann das Tropfenblei hin? Oder meinst Du so ein Birnenblei?

Tschüss Sven


----------



## derporto (30. April 2010)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven*

das laufblei/inlineblei kommt vor das vorfach, vor den wirbel direkt auf die hauptschnur. natürlich eine kleine pufferperle nicht vergessen, damit der knoten nicht beschädigt wird. als abschluss dann ein buttvorfach deiner wahl. ich fische meistens mit 1er haken und 60cm-vorfach. also eine denkbar einfache montage. 

bei der 2. montage meinen wir das gleiche. birnenblei=tropfenblei. in den meisten fällen liegst du mit 80-100g richtig.für den seitenarm benutze ich gerne amnesia in 0,70mm. dieses material ist steifer und daher gut für seitenarm-montagen geeignet.


----------



## Habanero (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven*

Ah, O.K., ich glaube jetzt habe ich es geblickt. |licht

Nimmst Du die Amnesia-Schnur dann auch als Schlagschnur oder nur für das Vorfach?

Tschüss Sven

P.S.: Was ich auch noch fragen wollte. Macht es eigentlich Sinn, dass die Kids Ihre Stippruten (3m und 5m) mitnehmen und versuchen ein paar Stinte zu erwischen? Oder ist der Abstand von der Kante der Kaimauer bis zur Wasseroberfläche zu groß?


----------



## derporto (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven*

die amnesia benutze ich nur als vorfachmaterial. eine schlagschnur ist bei den relativ geringen bleigewichten und weiten nicht nötig. amnesia ist außerdem drallfrei, was ideal ist für vorfächer.

stinte zu fangen ist sehr gut möglich. allerdings würde ich deinen kids dafür nicht die stippe in die hand drücken. eine leichte, kurze rute mit laufpose und 4-5 kleinen goldenen haken wäre ideal. ebenfalls möglich mit kleinem 20g endblei direkt an der spundwand. gefangen habe ich sie aber auch schon mit maden und zuckmückenlarven.


----------



## Habanero (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven*



derporto schrieb:


> 4-5 kleinen goldenen haken wäre ideal.



also quasi so ein Heringsvorfach oder?!
Und das fischt man dann blank, ohne Köder?

Von der Tiefe her vermutlich knapp über Grund, nehme ich an?

Ich freu mich schon tierisch. Wird bestimmt lustig in meiner alten Heimat mal wieder angeln zu gehen. :q

Tschüss Sven


----------



## derporto (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven*

ja, ein heringsvorfach wäre schon nicht schlecht. allerdings am besten eines mit möglichst kleinen haken und ohne federwerk/fischaut. einfach blanke, goldene/silberne haken. die haken eines solchen vorfachs sind ja meistens auf einer vorfachlänge von ca. 2m verteilt. damit deckst du schon einen guten teil der direkt an der kaimauer herrschende tiefe ab. stint fängst du nicht nur direkt über grund. du solltest also tiefen abfischen. und vorallem keine hektischen pilkbewegungen machen. ein leichtes wippen der rutenspitze genügt schon. oftmals wird es auch schon reichen, die rute mit rutenspitze nah an der kaimauer abzustellen und den wind, der die rutenspitze bewegt, die arbeit machen zu lassen.


----------



## Habanero (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven*

O.K., danke nochmals für die vielen Tips.
Aber nochmal kurz für Dumme die Frage, fischt Du das Vorfach dann ohne Köder oder auch mit Wattis?

Tschüss Sven


----------



## Nask7 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven*

Hi,
bei einer langen Rute kannst du auch zwei Heringsvorfächer nehmen und mit Krabben oder Maden beködern... 

Gruß Nask


----------



## Habanero (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven*



Nask7 schrieb:


> probiers mal mit Krabben oder Maden...



O.K., danke, das war mal 'ne schnelle Antwort. 
Ich weiß ja ich nerve, aber spielt das bei den Krabben eine Rolle ob die gepult sind oder nicht? ;+

Tschüss Sven


----------



## Nask7 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven*

Nehm am besten gepulte


----------



## Habanero (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven*



Nask7 schrieb:


> Nehm am besten gepulte



Mist, auch noch Krabben pulen.


----------



## Nask7 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven*

Naja nun,wenn schon denn schon...könnt ja auch nebenbei ein paar naschen...im Gegensatz zu den Maden:q


----------



## Habanero (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven*

Jo, da haste auch wieder Recht. Muss man nur aufpassen, dass man die Döschen nicht verwechselt, falls man beides dabei hat. :v

Tschüss Sven


----------



## derporto (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven*

teure fische krabben zu verwenden tut wirklich nicht not. der köder bietet keine vorteile gegenüber maden oder einfach einem blanken, blitzenden haken. würde das also an deiner stelle lieber lassen und dir die teuren krabben selber zu gemüte führen.

um auf deine frage von vorhin zurückzukommen: nein, die haken am kleinen heringsvorfach auf stint beködert man natürlich nicht mit wattwurm. ein wattwurm wäre viel zu groß für die maximal 20cm langen stinte.


----------



## Habanero (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven*

So, wir waren gestern mit Wattwürmern an zwei Ruten und einer Rute mit Heringsvorfach mit Maden dran am Amerikahafen.
Leider ging überhaupt gar nichts bei uns. Ein Stück weiter hat einer ein paar Hornhechte erwischt.
War von Euch auch jemand unterwegs?
Was ich mich noch gefragt habe, wie erkennt man eigentlich die Bisse von den Plattis? Die Spitzen wackeln ja sowieso die ganze Zeit dermaßen im Wind, dass man das vermutlich gar nicht von einem Biss unterscheiden kann. Oder holt Ihr einfach auf Verdacht wieder ein und guckt dann nach? Falls ja, in welchem Abstand macht man das so? 

Tschüss Sven


----------



## derporto (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven*

ich stelle die ruten gerne parallel zur hafenkante auf. dann musst du genau hinschauen. wenn die rutenspitze in richtung hafenbecken ausschlägt, ist es ein biss. wackelt sie in dieser stellung nur nach oben und unten, ist es der wind.

ansonsten lasse ich mit wattwurm bestückte ruten selten länger als 30min an einem platz. spätestens dann hole ich ein, bestücke die haken neu und werfe erneut etwas versetzt zum vorherigen wurf wieder aus. habe mit dieser taktik gute erfolge gefeiert.


----------



## Habanero (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten in Cuxhaven*

Guter Tip. Danke 

An unserem zweiten Angeltag war aber praktisch kein Wind. Bisse hatten wir trotzdem keine. Abgesehen von dem kleinen Aal, aber den Biss hat man auch nicht gesehen an der großen Brandungsrute.

Tschüss Sven


----------

